# Ankarsrum Assistent? Globe 8qt? Something else? Buying a new mixer.



## ntosaj (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey there everyone! I've been looking for a stand mixer and I was hoping you all could provide me with some assistance. I gave the kitchenaid 600 a whirl and I found it to be a joke, it could barely handle two recipes of my buttery brioche dough, the engine makes a horrible noise and even after cycling the motor up slowly and only using it for bread at speed 2 it still begins to smell after thirty seconds or so. At this point it's pretty sad, my mum's thirty year old Oster does a better job.

I'm looking for something that I could use for small scale commercial stuff like making 4-5 dozen croissants, a few dozen brioche and wholewheat bread. I'm looking for something hopefully made of metal that can last a good part of my lifetime, something that can be repaired instead of just being chucked.

With this said and done I decided to trawl the forum and the rest of the internet for advice and have so far come up with a few options:

Anksarum Assistent

Pros: Seems to work well, manage itself well, reasonably affordable

Cons: Quite a bit of plastic construction (don't trust it), non-North American layout (will necessitate a learning curve)

Hobart

Pros: It's a Hobart, metal construction

Cons: Prohibitively expensive, hard to find used, 10 quarts might be a bit much?

Globe 8 Quart mixer

Pros: Seems to do everything well and be somewhat reasonably priced, metal construction and attachments

Cons: As it's professional, I don't know much about it, do any of you have any experience with it?

Bosch and Hamilton Beach: I've heard of some good models made by both but reviews seem mixed and I'm starting to think that all home models of mixers are crap

Help is much appreciated!

So far, the Globe has my eye but I'm waiting on you guys!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Go here for reviews on the Ankarsrum. It seems to be THE choice of breadbakers. Built like a tank, it never seems to overheat and works effortlessly for up to 10 pounds of dough. There is a bit of a learning curve to get the hang of things but you won't be disappointed should you get one.


----------



## ntosaj (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey there Kokopuffs!

The reviews do look pretty good but it seems like it needs to be watched over, and the capacity seems a bit small if I'm planning on selling to cafes and such. Thanks for pointing me towards TFL though!


----------

